# Blue stealth Supalite



## Dixoff (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought this thing from a bloke on KFDU. He was located in coffs harbour, so after getting approval from the minister of finance I drove down to pick it up.









In the for sale add, Brett (the fellow I bought it off) had taken alot of photos of small marks and I initially thought it would be abit of a dog. Which suited me just fine as I was in the market for something second hand that I didnt mind if I marked. As it turned out it was in reasonably good nick and in a colour that I was quiet happy with. After a quick chat with Brett i was happy.

So I chucked it on the ute and headed home.

The next day I did this:















Which included running new catenary wire as the old stuff wouldn't reach.
And for the next week it sat idle as we got a week of terrible weather and I had a week of gross overtime.


----------



## Dixoff (Feb 27, 2014)

I've taken it out 3 or 4 times since buying it with no real luck with the fish. But all efforts so far have been in the afternoons after work. Im going to try and slip out to Scarborough reef tomorrow before sunrise to drown some bait and flick a plastic or two.

I've also ordered a lion battery (9800mah) and I'm looking at sounders, a friend has offered me one for free which may end up being the one I use as the price is right.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks good mate...... Could have used that today!


----------



## Dixoff (Feb 27, 2014)

Went out on Thursday for a paddle. No luck on the fishing side of things, had one good run on a 5"jerkshad and that was it.

Got sick of having her sitting out in the sun so I rigged this is under the house as well.


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good to see the baby in good hands. Hope the mojo hasn't worn off from being in the shed for so long.


----------



## Dixoff (Feb 27, 2014)

I definitely think the mojo is gone, leaked into your evo I would think. 

The chance for more mojo will come when the sounder is installed and I get a shot at some real offshore stuff.


----------

